# [Advice Needed] Jumping into Video Calibration



## Flipmode

Hello fellow Shackers!

I would like to get into calibrating TV's and looking for a little assistance on equipment, software and
training. I'm not looking to to get the best of the best but I am also not looking for cheap as cheap can be.
I'm looking for a set up that is economical but yet very effective.


I am mainly focusing on LCD, LED and Plasma's at the moment.


I have been on the SpectraCal Website and ChromaPure websites, they both have a few options but
I am unsure which one will really suit me without leaving me with the feeling I should have
purchased a better setup.


I do see on the SpectraCal Website they have training videos and Michael Chen offers some calibration
videos. These will get me started but in the future I may want to attand a training seminar.
I am from Ontario and not sure what they have to offer around my location, I am about 1.5 hours from
Toronto.

Anyways, if some of the experts can lead me in the right direction I would appreciate it.

Meter?
Software?
Do I need a pattern generator?
Anything else?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## mechman

I am by no means 'an expert', but I will try and answer your questions. :T



Flipmode said:


> I have been on the SpectraCal Website and ChromaPure websites, they both have a few options but
> I am unsure which one will really suit me without leaving me with the feeling I should have
> purchased a better setup.


*SpectraCal*

CalMAN Professional will set you back $2495. Ultimate (my license) adds another $500. 

*Chromapure*

Chromapure Professional costs $999

*Meters*

At a minimum I would expect a professional calibrator to have either an i1pro or an i1pro2 spectrophotometer. And for speed you will want a colorimeter - ideally a Klein K10 but one of the i1display3 variations would work as well.

Pattern Generator would be a must as well. I have the Accupel DVG-5000.




Flipmode said:


> I do see on the SpectraCal Website they have training videos and Michael Chen offers some calibration
> videos. These will get me started but in the future I may want to attand a training seminar.
> I am from Ontario and not sure what they have to offer around my location, I am about 1.5 hours from
> Toronto.


To get certified you must attend a class/workshop/seminar. I would recommend the THX course.

To get to the differences between software packages, I'd recommend downloading trial versions of each and checking them out. Both packages will do the job.


----------



## Flipmode

Thanks for taking the time to response! 




> *SpectraCal*
> 
> CalMAN Professional will set you back $2495. Ultimate (my license) adds another $500.
> 
> *Chromapure*
> 
> Chromapure Professional costs $999



Big difference in price, is the extra $1500 to $2000 more than Chromapure Professional really worth it?





> *Meters*
> 
> At a minimum I would expect a professional calibrator to have either an i1pro or an i1pro2 spectrophotometer. And for speed you will want a colorimeter - ideally a Klein K10 but one of the i1display3 variations would work as well.
> 
> Pattern Generator would be a must as well. I have the Accupel DVG-5000.


On the Chromapure website they have this bundle _ChromaPure Professional/Display 3 PRO/AccuPel Deluxe Bundle_

Does this still require an i1pro2?

They have a bundle listed i1Pro 2/Display 3 and I am unsure if the first bundle I posted will be suffice. :scratch:




> To get certified you must attend a class/workshop/seminar. I would recommend the THX course.


I am sure this would be the ultimate but I so see any seminars in the near future, are ISF seminars OK too?


----------



## mechman

Flipmode said:


> Big difference in price, is the extra $1500 to $2000 more than Chromapure Professional really worth it?


For some it is, for others it isn't. You'll have to decide that one on your own. I'm not going to nitpick either company or their products. I use both. :bigsmile: And I like both but I do tend to gravitate towards CalMAN.



Flipmode said:


> On the Chromapure website they have this bundle _ChromaPure Professional/Display 3 PRO/AccuPel Deluxe Bundle_
> 
> Does this still require an i1pro2?


If you are going to do this professionally, absolutely. Personally, I would expect a professional to have an i1pro and something more along the lines of a Klein K10. Or they could have neither and have a JETI Specbos 1201 or 1211.



Flipmode said:


> I am sure this would be the ultimate but I so see any seminars in the near future, are ISF seminars OK too?


It's a matter of preference and I would prefer the THX course. One course is generally more lectures while the other is more 'hands-on'.


----------



## randal

Hi Tony,

The first question is are you doing this as a hobby or thinking of going into calibration as a profession?

If this is going to be a profession then don't spare the expense but if this is just starting out as a hobby (to see if it is for you), then don't put yourself into the poor house.

Meters:
I would recommend that you consider getting yourself two meters. One being a photospectrometer such as the i1pro and the other being a colorimeter. You may wonder as to why two meters. When do a white balance the spectrophotometers do not read darker levels very well (0 ire - 40 ire) where colorimeters are excellant for this function.

Software:
This can be a very expensive investment. If you dig around SpectraCal's website they have download areas where you can try the software for free.

Generators:
Again a very expensive item. Try and find yourself a DPG-1400 (used if possible).

I hope this helps.

Randal


----------



## Flipmode

randal said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> The first question is are you doing this as a hobby or thinking of going into calibration as a profession?
> 
> If this is going to be a profession then don't spare the expense but if this is just starting out as a hobby (to see if it is for you), then don't put yourself into the poor house.
> 
> Meters:
> I would recommend that you consider getting yourself two meters. One being a photospectrometer such as the i1pro and the other being a colorimeter. You may wonder as to why two meters. When do a white balance the spectrophotometers do not read darker levels very well (0 ire - 40 ire) where colorimeters are excellant for this function.
> 
> Software:
> This can be a very expensive investment. If you dig around SpectraCal's website they have download areas where you can try the software for free.
> 
> Generators:
> Again a very expensive item. Try and find yourself a DPG-1400 (used if possible).
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Randal



Randal,

Thanks for the response.

My first thought is possibly turning it into a profession, having limited knowledge I'm torn whether to just dip in or dive in.

Being from a medium size town/city and no one in the town/city offering calibration services I am just not sure how it will take off. With people always wanting cheap TV's I feel they may not want to spend money on calibration services which will narrow this down to people that invest in better quality TV's and then do they know they should calibrate to get the full potential out of their TV. Word of month and advertising may help.

Back in the day I bought the AVIA DVD which was all done by eye, now everything is done digitally with computers and the cost can range from a few hundred dollars to thousands.

As for software Calman offers 3 versions, expert, professional and ultimate. I have no idea what is the differences between each package and which one should I get. Also not to turn this into a thread that this software is better than that software I was wondering what advantages the Calman has over the Chromapure for the cost.

So for meters it would be wise to get the i1pro 2 and the Display 3 Pro?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

One would take the professional training if you have a desire to go professional on this stuff, but starting from nothing and taking a class and then getting the needed gear is a recipe for failure.

The ISF and THX classes cost $1500 to $2000 ... so hardly a class for anyone that just wants to learn. We have had two people like that in the 5 years of the THX program, but those guys were also very well off. One actually went and bought a $20K meter to do his own theater ... as he raced off in his Porsche.

There really are no reasonable choices for just enthusiasts with no pro aspirations. The Spectracal one day course ultimately turned out to be a money loser and was discontinued. Enthusiasts did not want to pay the $400 for the day class and they could not make any money doing it.

So when it comes to real training, there is the video training series that I offer up ... and the Spectracal webinar ... which is geared toward their software ... and not so great if you buy the Chromapure package.

If you want to be a pro ... you would be best to go to my website and read that article about "wanting to be a pro" as it reveals what the life of the professional is really like. 90%+ failure rate. Pretty good odds for success there.

Regards


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

I have a software cage match article on my site that compares the two software packages. V4 or V5 ... the meat and potatoes have not changed much at all.

The three versions of the professional software on the Calman side limit the hardware you can use with it for instance. The $1500 Expert version would not allow you to hook up the heavy hitters on the spectro side beyond the i1Pro2 stuff. It also does not allow customization of the workflow ... you use what they give you ... with no further editing. You can use a customized WF done on Ultimate ... but you can't change anything. Yearly maintenance fees also differ between the versions.

Both the ISF and the THX classes teach you the mechanics of how to calibrate displays. They are not really focused on how you turn the knowledge of calibration into a successful business. You need to figure that out yourself. (Although the THX class passes on a whole lot more information about the real life business of calibration than the ISF class because one is taught by real calibrators that actually do this stuff for a living and the other is taught my salesmen and marketing men who don't do this in real life at all.)

Regards


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

What gear does a professional need?

The THX has minimum gear requirements ... the ISF really doesn't .. beyond you need to get gear.

THX:

i1pro 1 or 2 spectro
signal generator (accupel/ QD/VF/WDTV)
either calman or chromapure pro versions. Packages are in the $2500 range which includes two probes and the software. (CP or Calman Expert ... same price)

There is no requirement for a d3 colorimeter device. Most THX calibrators never even take that device out.

Regards


----------



## Flipmode

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> One would take the professional training if you have a desire to go professional on this stuff, but starting from nothing and taking a class and then getting the needed gear is a recipe for failure.
> 
> 
> If you want to be a pro ... you would be best to go to my website and read that article about "wanting to be a pro" as it reveals what the life of the professional is really like. 90%+ failure rate. Pretty good odds for success there.
> 
> Regards


Michael, I appreciate the time you are taking to respond, trust me they are very helpful.

A couple of very valid points in which I have already discussed with my wife.

My thoughts are the i1Pro 2, I am still investiagting the pattern generator, maybe the accupel to start and probably the CP Pro and watching your video to start.

Then I will work on friends and family TV's to gain a little knowledge and experience before taking it to the next level.

I would assume most of these come from the US correct, just looking at saving duty fees.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

The accupel is built in someone's basement in the US ... so only gst and pst there ... (HST) ... no duties per se. 

In the very long past, accupel the company would not sell stuff to canada because their device was not CSA approved. I have no idea about that, but I don't think it is an issue anymore.

The i1pro is swiss made ... potentially some duties there, but not much ... and depending on where you get it, the amount may be "adjusted." Most sell it for $900 to $1000 ... and you won't really find it any lower unless you buy used. $400 range.

Knowing how to calibrate is the easiest part of a business ... but that does not bring you clients as a result. The challenge is finding your audience who are willing to pay you for your skills.

Regards


----------



## randal

Hi Tony,

I would agree with your regarding "Duty Fees" as I am in the same situation (living only a 40 minute drive from where you are). Be sure to do you research first as sales presonal and website promise you everything and knowing the true value and prices is another story. Be careful when making changes in a service menu or else you will have a dead unit on your hands. There is so much advice to give you and so littleroom throught this media. Someone has already given you some good advice; take the course first after that you will know what you will need and which you can afford.

Randal


----------



## Flipmode

randal,

Thanks for the reply.


I managed to locate a used but practically brand new Accupel DVG-5000 and i1Pro for a decent price. I figured I need to start somewhere. I am going to hold off on a Display 3 Pro for now. We will see how duty fees go. I should have it sometime next week.

I'll have to pick up a laptop and I will trial both softwares but I am leaning toward the ChromaPure to start.

I have had some experience with Service Menus in the past, generally I try to avoid those if possible, is it nessassary to access those menus for added adjustments for calibrating?

Tony


----------



## randal

Hi Tony,

I would agree with you regarding "Duty Fees", as I live only 40 minutes from where you are. In the past when I purchased what I thought was a bargin turned out to be anything else because of these fees. Word of advice, "Do Your Research". You will find that many websites and/or sales reps will promise anything and everything.

In my opinion, there is very little differences between the i1pro and the i1Pro 2. Lookup the specs for yourself and compare them side by side. The one advantage that the i1Pro 2 has is a longer time between dark level calibrations. Compare the cost between the two and their attributes and choose for yourself as to which will serve you the best.

As for software, look up the any information such as manuals and again compare them side to side. Look for features that you might want to get into the future such as 3D TV, multiple displays and so on. Ask youurself, "Is the software an on going progession or has development stagnated"? Research is need here.

Signal Generators functionality should match the software that you end up choosing. If your generator can not do what the software needs it to do then what value is it.

The calibration business can be (as any other business) work. Getting new clients is always an issue. Your job will be to show the need for a cleint to invest into your services. Some calibrators have also entered into computer monitor calibrations. Be cuatious that you do meet the ISO 3664 standards for this type of services. In doing research you will find that most of the commercial software falls short for this standard. 

Just for fun, go to your local road house or sport bars where TVs are mounted everywhere and look at how the picture image will vary. Remember that a business can wright through taxes the cost of your services where an average home client can't. If you can sell your services give them a deal and advertise your srevices through them as well. Create a small flyer and maybe offer the first annual adjustment at adiscount; just a suggestion.

Many poeple have been turned off TV calibration by large corperations offering such services. Technicians come in and do a fast one, two, three calibration like adjustments and they are out the door in 40 minutes or less and customers are anything but pleased. The technicians are not to blame, as some accountant/efficency expert has statistically estimated that is all the the time that is needed to do an average TV. If the tecnician stays any longer than the alotted time they are reprimanded. A word of advice, never let an accountant tell you how to operate your business. Listen to what they say and take what they say under advisment. Do not let them control what equipment to buy or how to render services to clients. They have no knowledge of your business as you have no knowledge of their business. More business have been harmed by these type of accountants then you can imagine. 

Keep in mind the value of tax wright offs. Equiptment and training can be tax deductable. The vast majority of new small businesses do not make much of a profit in the beginning years and are allowed starup costs. Past (year or two) purchases of computers, equipment and other things can also be written of on taxes. Speak to a business and/or tax accountant as the will serve you best in this area. 

There is so much advice to give but it is so difficult through this media. I hope this is of some help.

randal


----------



## KelvinS1965

I started reading up about calibration maybe 4-5 years ago. I got a basic i1 LT sensor and played around with HFCR (free) software for a while before progressing to Chromapure. Being an early adoptor I got offered a great upgrade to the V2.0 Pro version a year or so later. I recently upgraded to an i1 display Pro enhanced since I knew my LT wasn't giving the correct results as I rented an i1 Pro to recheck everthing (and to try to create an offset for the i1LT).

It was a steep learning curve and I had to learn the quirks of my LCD TV (I had to use the service menu to access the RGB cuts and gains as it was an older Sony). My other TVs were newer Sony LCDs so they had the RGB controls in the user menu but were fairly similar to calibrate. Likewise I've only had JVC DILA projectors so I know these models pretty well and bought a Lumagen video processor which gave me much better (and easier) control of the calibration compared to the display's own controls. (Autocal option being the final cherry on the cake so to speak).

However, as good as the results I now get with my Sony TVs and JVC projector, I still came unstuck recently: I went to visit a friend who has a different model of JVC projector (with built in CMS) and I ran out of time trying to improve the out of the box result since the controls behaved differently to mine. I'm sure that with more time I would have been able to calibrate it better (the CMS side didn't seem too much trouble it was the greyscale/gamma that didn't want to play). My point being that a Pro will have the experience not just for two makes of display as I do, they will have to learn the quirks of many different models. Some displays will not be possible to calibrate fully due to limitations of their controls and a good Pro will have the knowledge of how best to deal with these limitations to minimise their effect on the picture.

This isn't meant to put you off, but just to show that it's a long hard road to gain the knowledge: I was feeling that I knew my way around my displays and how to get the best out of them, yet I was brought back down to earth pretty quickly with my friend's JVC. At least I wasn't being paid for it and I did improve it a little in the end, but it was by no means a full calibration. There's more to it than just having a good meter...


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Like buying a professional grade camera makes us pro photographers. 

I've seen the color munki spectro out perform a minolta CS200 spectro (done by another pro calibrator.)

It's not the hardware, but the wetwear behind the equipment that is the most important.

Regards


----------



## lcaillo

I would have to agree with Michael. There is much to calibration that has nothing to do with the tools. The principles can be learned only through engaging in the process and experimenting and learning from each step. Going through the motions with the perfect instrument might lead nowhere useful. I'd rather have someone who gets it with a handful of test discs and movies than a novice with an expensive meter.

Read, experiment, read, chat, observe, read, expeirment...


----------



## Turbe

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> Packages are in the $2500 range which includes two probes and the software. (CP or Calman Expert ... same price)
> 
> There is no requirement for a d3 colorimeter device. Most THX calibrators never even take that device out.


Well, websites have CP Pro at $999 and CM Expert at $1495.



michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> The accupel is built in someone's basement in the US ...


 That would be an advantage IMO 



Flipmode said:


> I managed to locate a used but practically brand new Accupel DVG-5000 and i1Pro for a decent price. I figured I need to start somewhere. I am going to hold off on a Display 3 Pro for now. We will see how duty fees go. I should have it sometime next week.



Excellent choice!


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

These are special bundle packages designed for the THX class. Don't go to the class and these are not available.

Regards


----------



## Flipmode

I would like to thank everyone so far that replied, you have all been very helpful and informative.

Most of my life I have always been interested in electronics and computers, mostly by reading and gathering information through the net. All my friends and now their kids look to me for the answers or to repair anything electronic related. Unfortunaley growing up on a farm it was more hard labor and working with my hands, not far off was the computer era which I should have jumped on. My occupation is Mold Maker (Similar to Tool & Die), I build Plastic injection molds for the automotive industry. Automotive is not so glorius as it once use to be and I am looking into alternative options.

I'm not saying calibrating is going to be an occupation but it may open some doors into something I may enjoy more, or it may not.

Next week I should receive my Accupel DVG-5000 Pro model and i1Pro meter. I am watching Michaels videos in which some of the beginning videos I have some experience with when I bought my AVIA DVD back about 13 years ago, the nice thing about the video is he explains the settings in more detail which the AVIA DVD does not go into that much detail. Michael has been very helpful and I thank him giving back to the community with his knowledge.

Next step will be purchasing software. Since I am just starting out I am leaning towards the CalMAN Expert and if required I can always upgrade hopefully in the future.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Flipmode

Received the Meter and pattern generator yesterday, now the fun begins. :nerd:


----------



## JimP

Flipmode said:


> Received the Meter and pattern generator yesterday, now the fun begins. :nerd:



So its been about a year.

What's happening?


----------



## game514

Would love to know as well. I'm looking to get started in just the normal user side of it on my JVC rs46


----------



## randal

Like the vast majority, individuals have dreams of doing calibrations as a side line business but fall flat a year or two later. This is an area where a great amount of money and time is invested with minimum chance of success. Whether it is a business or a hobby, a great amount of devotion has to be dedicated to a continuing one's education and the honing of one's skills. It is like children who go to hockey school and think they will be professional players one day. When one looks at the statistics; this is just another case.


----------



## game514

Kinda harsh.

Most people asking for help. People that are professionals know your average person are not going to take their business .

Most professions get business with good quality products or services.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Randy may be harsh, but it is still true. As one of the posts on page 1 of this thread says ... 90% attrition rate in this business ... or worse. Most of the businesses fail within the first or second years and it has nothing to do with the quality of their service. It has everything to do with the business model.

Regards


----------



## lcaillo

Agreed. Not harsh as much as realistic. Very few people undersatand the time and dedication it takes to become expert at calibration. And then it takes constant research and learning to be able to do every new set.

I would have considered myself one of the best when I was doing it, but only on certain products that I was doing regularly. After being away from it for a couple of years, I would probably hire someone to do a new set if I bought one. Even though I still have my equipment.


----------



## randal

I know you feel that I might have been a little harsh but sometimes the truth is the truth. I have the deepest respect for all the Professional that give of their time and experience to those how may be struggling. To those who are striving to a dream, I give full support to them. Is it not better to know where the tripping hazards are then to go blindly down the path? 

There is so much to learn and in many ways the skills and knowledge many not always be revolutionary but it is evolutionary. When most start out, they look into every aspect of calibrating to a point of taking it to an extreme complexity. It is only after years of experience when the professional takes what was once an extreme complexity and reflects, conveys and applies it masterfully to the point of it's utter simplicity. 

I am well aware that professionals view the average inquiring individual with respect. I only wish that the average individual would stop and think and comprehend what is being stated in the postings. Most of the time there is a common respect between the average individual and the professional but there are times when the average individual is disrespectful, ill mannered and only wants to boast their limited knowledge of the subject when they down right challenge the professionals who are trying to assist. Unfortunately, the latter is becoming the the norm rather then the exception.

If you feel that I am harsh, please reflect on the business and post your views as I would like to hear them.


----------

